# contador con 74LS193



## Elver (Oct 4, 2006)

Quisiera alguien que me digue como se hacer un contador que cuente del 0 al 15 en forma ascendente pero solo de numeros pares, y descienda por los numeros impares.
Por favor necesito ewsa ayuda que me estoy desesperando porque no me sale eso.


----------



## VichoT (Oct 4, 2006)

Holas.Elver. porloque veo a 1º vista tu proyecto si lo haces con logica combinacional. si lo haces...con PIC es mas sencillo....Con logica conbinacional deberas hacer un arreglo logico para cada nuemro del 0 al 15.... o encontrar alguna relacion eneel ci¡odigo BCD que discrimineentre pares e impares.... por ahora eso te puedo decir ya que  me parece que estaria escribiendo de mas si escoges la opcion de PIC....simple flojera jajajaja..

BYE!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Oct 4, 2006)

VichoT dijo:
			
		

> Holas.Elver. porloque veo a 1º vista tu proyecto si lo haces con logica combinacional. si lo haces...con PIC es mas sencillo....Con logica conbinacional deberas hacer un arreglo logico para cada nuemro del 0 al 15.... o encontrar alguna relacion eneel ci¡odigo BCD que discrimineentre pares e impares.... por ahora eso te puedo decir ya que  me parece que estaria escribiendo de mas si escoges la opcion de PIC....simple flojera jajajaja..
> 
> BYE!



Hola, se logra desaprovechando el primer bir del contador, si quiere que sean impares se aprovecha el primer bit de lo contrario no, para hacer que llegue priemro sea ascendente y luego descendente se puede utilizar un FF y un multiplexor.

En este hago algo similar cuenta hasta 9 y luego regresa en descendente







El multiplexor son las 2 AND+ el FF que estan a la izquierda

Saludos


----------

